# Macbook pro ou air?



## bensouze31 (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, je souhaiterais avoir votre avis sur le choix de mon futur mac.
J'hésite entre le macbook pro 13" 2,4ghz et le macbook air 13".
Je vais surtout l'utiliser pour internet, pack office mais également parralels desktop pour faire marcher windows en mode coherence. Est-ce que le air suffit à votre avis?
Et également est-ce que vous pensez que la différence du procésseur ce compence par le ssd dans le air?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Décembre 2011)

au contraire même le fait qu'il possède un SSD lui permet d'avoir un niveau de performance très élevé


----------



## fakoly33 (10 Décembre 2011)

Attention, Mba limite à 4gb de ram. Donc machines virtuelles limitées aussi. 
Si la ram n'est pas suffisante, le swap mémoire se fera sur le disque ssd ce qui est bien mieux que le hdd mais pas idéal.
Donc si besoin cm puissantes (type win7 avec 3gb) oublier le mba à mon avis.
J'ai le même dilemme... Je veux passer de mon mbp 17  à un Mba 13 mais les 4gb de ram me freinent un peu...


----------



## rudeboyfred (10 Décembre 2011)

peut être que tu devrais citer les applications (windows) que tu fais tourner en mode cohérence ?

en tout cas pour ma part j'ai un imac 27 i5 8Go (2009) et MBA 13 i5 256 Go 4Go (2011). Je dois dire que le MBA est hallucinant, je fais tout avec et même FCP X ! Le MBA est quasi parfait, pour ma part je dirais qu'il manque juste un peu d'autonomie (mais j'avais l'habitude d'un iPad) !


----------



## Doerpi (5 Janvier 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/macbook-pro-ou-macbook-air-974562.html#post10587742


----------

